# Inspired in artists' colony at the baltic sea



## acr_art (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi all,


this year during our Easter vacation at the baltic sea in Germany, we were staying in Ahrenshoop which has been an artists' colony since last century. Inspired by that, I went out to the beach and did a pastel sketch of the Western beach.


Material: Koh-i-Noor pastels and pastel pens on hand-moulded Hahnemühle pastel paper (size about 24 x 30 cm)


Cheers,


Achim


----------

